# Will you still respect me in the morning?



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Do you ever buy something and regret it later?
Do you ever wonder, "What the flying funeral march was I thinking?".
Do you suffer embarrassment when confessing to ownership?
Do you fear paying off something that you don't even like?

I am reminded of an old acquaintance who was still paying off his wedding after his divorce. But, I'm more concerned about music stuff here, though if if want to confess to regretful dalliances, don't let me stop you. For me it has happened with little things like pedals, impulse purchases mostly.

Well, buyer's remorse sufferers, what have you?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually, musical instrument wise, I've done OK. My only lasting regret was buying a Boss T-Wah about 25 years ago - and just recently, I found a use for it with my bass thanks to a thread here on fx pedals for bass - it sounds great and I can finally be happy about the purchase.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i was one of the "yup, i'll believe all the hype" suckers who bought that original line six combo and floorboard. that one scarred me for life.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

you mean the six purple bathtubs don't count?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> you mean the six purple bathtubs don't count?


...that was supposed to be a secret between you, me and those girls from chicoutimi.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...i was one of the "yup, i'll believe all the hype" suckers who bought that original line six combo and floorboard. that one scarred me for life.


Same here. I couldn't get rid of that thing fast enough. Other than that, I've been alright, except for various fx pedals that I just couldn't find a use for (flangers, phasers, octaves, etc.)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...that was supposed to be a secret between you, me and those girls from chicoutimi.


Try to sell them.. ha the tubs that is ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bought a ring for a girl once, should have bought the Tele I really wanted.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I've had lots of regrets and made plenty of mistakes... but I have never regreted buying a guitar, amp or other instrument. Now, don't ASK me about girls from Chicoutimi! Although I have never met David or Shoretyus, I'm pretty sure I met those girls!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Bought a ring for a girl once, should have bought the Tele I really wanted.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Gee I got _her_ to buy the ring .... I already had the Tele. Come to think of it she paid for the divorce.. that's why I love her...


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

By the way - regarding the title of this thread: I was out with a friend once many years ago and he had finally convinced this young lady to go home with him. As we were all leaving the bar at the same time, I heard her ask him (in a joking kind of way) "Will you respect me in the morning?" He replied immediately, saying "Respect you in the morning?!? Hell, I don't even respect you now!" I thought that was a pretty bold move on his part!
:banana:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Same here. I couldn't get rid of that thing fast enough. Other than that, I've been alright, except for various fx pedals that I just couldn't find a use for (flangers, phasers, octaves, etc.)


...i took mine back to 12th fret within three days and got dinged with a $200 penalty, which i respect them for, because they put it back on the floor as a used item.

in retrospect, i got off easy. these days you couldn't pay someone to take that thing off your hands.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought one of those grey MXR flangers 2nd hand around 1983 or so. Couldn't sell it fast enough. Of course, knowing what I know now about the circuitry, I could have probably modded it to behave and sound better than it did. But at the time it was just noisy and incapable of subtlety to my ears.


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

Usually cheaper used stuff that I see in the local classifieds that seems like too good of a deal to pass up at the time. After the honeymoon is over I'm left wondering why I bothered when I never needed it in the first place.

Not many new purchases disappoint me these days. I do my homework and make sure its right for me before I buy it. When I first started out, a DOD Death Metal pedal was very disappointing. Sounded great in store with the amp the clerk set me up with, not so great at home. Lesson learned.

The other thing that comes to mind was a Morley Wah pedal. Not that there was anything wrong with it, I tested a few different pedals and picked which one sounded the best to me, but after a few days, I never touched it again. I'm just not a guy that needs a wah.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok.. I'll fess up .. I bought a couple Hammonds that were less then stellar. I bought an X5 and leslie for the Leslie. The X5 barely turned on long enough to ebay it. The other was a Hammond H100. It was cheap ( $100) but @ 450 lbs a brute. It had it's own merits but never going to sound like a B3. A couple of months in a spring in the tone generator went.. which is a HUGE job... I did it ... but was lucky to rid of the thing before anything else broke.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Zoom 707 II multi effects. 

It's fun but I never bothered learning to program it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

I bought a Guild from a guy in the US and it hasn't worked out very well. He definitely misrepresented it. It is the guitar I regret buying whenever I look at it. Thankfully, it wasn't too much money. But it wasn't $0 either.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Bought a ring for a girl once, should have bought the Tele I really wanted.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I sold a 1970 SG Special to buy a ring for "the one", eventually got the ring back and sold it, then bought a 1968 Tele with the money. Funny how things work out sometimes....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

grumpyoldman said:


> I sold a 1970 SG Special to buy a ring for "the one", eventually got the ring back and sold it, then bought a 1968 Tele with the money. Funny how things work out sometimes....


That was lucky! Do you still have the '68 Tele?

The ring I bought went down the black hole that became the worst relationship in my life and it sucked 3 years out of my life. I'll spare you the gory details, but I changed my (good government) job, my (happy) home, and my vehicle for her, quit the band, damaged friendships, hurt my family, and generally lost my dignity. It's cliche to say I emerged stronger for it, but I did, albeit with scars. However, I did end up marrying another (27 years now). At the time my ass would not be kicked, though in fairness to my Dad, God rest his weary soul, he tried to do it gently and kindly.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Mooh said:


> That was lucky! Do you still have the '68 Tele?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Along with the SG, the ring and "the one", the Tele is a distant memory....


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Regrets? I've had a few...

Buying a TS-9 in 1994 on impulse, figuring if Verheyen and SRV used 'em, they had to be good. Besides disliking the raspy, nasally tone, the footswitch went intermittent pretty quickly. After sitting unused for a number of years, wound up trading it for a Boss pedal+cash to a guy in an Edinburgh, Scotland-based U2 tribute band.

Selling my much beloved Arion SAD-1 analog delay I bought back in the early 80's. Although it looked like the cheapest POS pedal imaginable in it's rickety little plastic cabinet, the BBD analog tones were gorgeous and very "tape-like". Although I replaced it with a stellar delay, back in those days I was of the mind that you could only justify one delay effect at a time. Luckily, I came to my senses and currently have several to choose from.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I might have been suppressing the memory of my foray into digital signal processing. I went as far as to abandon tube amps (hard to believe now) in favour of early Digitech FX into a PA. What sold me on the idea in the stores didn't ultimately work live or when recording. I quickly learned to hate my tone. Nothing worked. Recently I've heard some modeling that sounds pretty good, but its come a long way in the last 10 or 12 years. I wasn't happy again until my default tone was a Tele through a tube combo...talk about old school, LOL.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

